# Carrier 58GFA furnace problems



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

vlux said:


> shame on you techs[?] for bashing a furnace manufacturer. I have installed Goodman for years without problems. Look at the components on a lot of differant furnacesv and you will be surprised at the similar parts or manufactures. All furnace manufacturers have there share of bad models. Dont bash guys, unless you have logitimate reasons. JMO Victor


Why bring back a 3 year old post that isn't significant in any way? Tradesmen have opinions from working on various brands of equipment and you aren't going to change their beliefs in any way.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 12, 2007)

while everyone is bashing brands the home owner is running unit with bad heat exchanger that could kill everyone in the house


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

jvegas said:


> while everyone is bashing brands the home owner is running unit with bad heat exchanger that could kill everyone in the house


If you read the guys last antique post, he said the burners won't light with out using a torch, that he is running the heat pump with the furnace blower. So as the man said why ressurect an antique post?


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

As jvegas points out, the homeowner has been lighting the furnace with a torch for the past three years now. He's still around ... what's to worry? Some are just lucky that way ... 'got away with' money saved for ....look up quick ....
sooooooooo long!!!!!!!


----------

